# Big fan of a nice rack.



## Jim Barnard (Mar 23, 2020)

The angle rack fits nicely in this space even though the Wife hollered that I have obscured the painting. Good rack for lightweights and banana bikes. Not able to hold the Balloon bikes securely.

I broke every single bolt that I had to loosen to adjust this right. I found 3 of these in a wet basement and thought they would work well in the basement. These do not pinch the tires and cause cracks like the wheel clamp racks I have most everywhere else. There is a cup that grabs the bottom bracket as long as you have a Schwinn type kick-stand and twinn tubes to the rear drop out.

That rear bike is up on 4' risers with no cross bracing. You do not want to bump into this thing.

The Rays look nice in the different colors, but the Apollo in Metallic Poo is the coup de gras.












.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pretty cool display stand. I'd add some cross braces on the back if it's wobbly. Pretty simple deal with some flat steel and self tapping metal screws.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 24, 2020)

is that a sunset coaster


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes. It is a color I never liked until I found this one. 

Here is a pic of the other two racks I bought. I wanted clear space underneath and so I raised the first rack on blocks, cut the bike brackets off the wheel guides and used the guides to mount the new racks way up in the air. I saved a spot in between the angled racks, but am afraid to add any more weight. If any part of the rack fails, the whole thing will crash down. That Austin Healey lives 6 feet from the racks.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 25, 2020)

Jim Good idea Bracing that.  You are right! You can't bump it the bikes are not sturdy but it holds the bikes very well. I also am a fan of a nice rack.  I apologize for the old bad grainy picture. I need new photos.  I remember someone a while back selling these racks and I was able to get one.  I would like to get another similar rack.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 25, 2020)

Here is my Rack.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 25, 2020)

Ooooo... I see some of my Favorite bikes in your pics. Nice Job!

Jim


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks Jim


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2020)

I have the front part of one of those racks. I'd like to find the other half. Excited to see the Healey. I have a 59 106 project and a lot of spares.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 26, 2020)

What part are you missing? I have some spares.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 26, 2020)

im interested in the sunset when your ready to let it go


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks!

I am never offended by an offer.

Jim


----------

